# Messing with Polaroids.



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 20, 2006)

Whilst attempting image transfers I had a couple of test shots "left over" to get the correct exposures so I wanted to have a mess with them.

This was a shot of a shrub in my garden. I scratched out the details I didn't want then smudged the scratched parts with vinegar (which also mixed the colours!). Next, after being told not to use stop bath to finish an image transfer (thanks Terri! ) I lightly wiped the whole print with normal strength stop bath which altered the colours of the brighter, red leaves and left a slightly glittery finish to the print.

I am quite pleased with the end result considering I don't know what the hell I'm doing!  Please let me know what you think of it either technically or aesthetically. Many thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 20, 2006)

Not sure what you'd call this?

I warmed the print in hot water similar to doing an emulsion lift but with 690 film. The emulsion started lifting in the highlights first so I removed the print from the water & removed the highlights, leaving a kinda solarised effect underneath with the mid tones & shadows still intact.


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2006)

> Not sure what you'd call this?


Does _freaking awesome_ help?  I absolutely love the effect - don't know how it would look with other images, but it's magical in this one. :thumbup: 690 film, eh? I'd say this was an experiment that worked!

Love your scratch lines in the first image, too. I'd say those reds turned out great (helps to have them surrounded by green, its complement color). Beautiful print, all in all. So you're saying the vinegar totally bleached out the scratches? Wonderfully surreal impact.

Be proud of these two! Excellent, imaginative stuff, Chris!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

nice shots


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, Terri! 

On the first image the stop bath has slightly raised the remaining emulsion making it appear kinda embossed!

I gotta look in here more often!  There are some great ideas floating round and loads of stuff I want to try out. I'd love to have a go at building a camera like MysteryScribe :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

It's easier than it sounds trust me.  If it were difficult or required any real skill I couldnt do it.


----------



## kulakova (Aug 31, 2006)

PlasticSpanner, you just put it into the hot water??? and then thats what you got?
thats great, i will try it out


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 31, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> It's easier than it sounds trust me. If it were difficult or required any real skill I couldnt do it.


 
I tried to build a reflecting pinhole camera a few months ago but the focal legnth was too long (1400mm) and the aperture too large for what I wanted.  If it had worked how I wanted it to I should have been able to get a shot of the Sun on a full 5X4 negative sheet.

Yes Nukacola, It was on 690 peel apart film and when it is in the water you'll see the emulsion in the highlights start seperating from the print. The shadows don't seem to want to seperate though.


----------

